# Hanging out with wolves



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

Some of you may remember that I applied to volunteer with a wolf and wolfdog rescue awhile back. Well, this weekend they have a booth at the Super Pet Expo that's in Edison, NJ and they asked for volunteers to come out... so I did! And let me tell you... I was only going to go for a few hours, but I ended up staying there the entire night. I am so in love with these animals! 

I admit, I didn't help much. I spent most of the 5 hours I was there cuddling with Samson (pictured below), a 120 pound wolf x malamute; Sierra the wolf x GSD x husky; and Takoda, who was pure wolf (rescued from a closed fur farm as a pup). They were so well behaved and gentle - Dexter could learn a thing or two from these guys.

I did talk to a good number of people about wolfdogs and their plight. I also got to help take pictures of people with them, and talked to a bunch of kids about them. I am not a kid-person, but a few of them genuinely impressed me with their intelligent questions and mature demeanor. I think kids who appreciate animals are just, better, lol.

Anyway, I only have one picture for now... it's me and Samson. We were really just testing the camera and printer for this, so it's not too great. However, I will be posting more once the leader of the rescue emails them to me. I can't wait to show you guys how beautiful these animals were.









(yea, I have a sweatshirt that says "Westminster" because I'm the ultimate dog-geek. Got it at a thrift shop!)

That's not a photo trick, either... his head really is the size of my upper body. His paw was the size of my head. Yet he was such a teddy bear. He'd lean against you and ask for a petting... it was really such a great experience.

I will be helping the group work on their website soon, and I plan on taking a few trips out to their farm. I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

That is so cool Jess! I envy you. Keep up the good work and I can't wait for the rest of the pictures. Samson is grinning so I know he had a good time.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Wolves are actually larger in real life than I thought they would be before I actually met some...nice to see you met ones who are in capable hands..I love wolves. Im not a big fan of wolfdogs and pet wolves just because I think they can be a little much for your average person...


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> Wolves are actually larger in real life than I thought they would be before I actually met some...nice to see you met ones who are in capable hands..I love wolves. Im not a big fan of wolfdogs and pet wolves just because I think they can be a little much for your average person...


I wouldn't say I'm a fan of wolfdogs, per say... I don't advocate their breeding because you're right. They're not for your average dog owner. Creating wolf/dog mixes is one of the most irresponsible forms back-yard-breeding.

However, I'm all for making sure the ones that are out there are well taken care of. 

Samson (wolfdog) and Takoda (pure wolf) are about the same height, but Takoda is more lean... almost deer-like in build. Samson is very thick and stocky, like a malamute. But yeah, it was nice have a dog around that I didn't have to bend down to pet. They just sauntered up and put their heads against my side.

It was also neat comparing the pure wolf to the wolf dogs, and to regular dogs. Wolves don't smell like dogs... they definitely have that 'wild animal' smell to them. I can't really describe it. Sierra smelled a little bit like a dog, and Samson smelled the most dog-ish. Takoda had the thick furry ears, and enormous teeth. He was very sweet and gentle, but he was less likely to run up and greet people like the other two did. 

It's funny... while I was in the pen with them, all sorts of dogs walked by and sniffed them... from tiny chihuahuas and poodles, to a few great danes and mastiffs. It's really amazing how different dog breeds have become, and how they're so closely related genetically.



alphadoginthehouse said:


> That is so cool Jess! I envy you. Keep up the good work and I can't wait for the rest of the pictures. Samson is grinning so I know he had a good time.


Thanks! He was such a sweetie pie. At one point I was cutting up some treats for them, and Samson had his big head resting on the table, watching. I was amazed that he didn't just jump up and swallow them all... he was certainly capable of doing it. Just goes to show that even the most seemingly uncontainable animals... can be trained.

BTW, the wolves were on Fox News this morning: http://www.foxnews.com/video/index....f5b9954dc049d70b0c12f2749&maven_referrer=staf

I'm not sure why he calls Takoda a wolf/malamute mix, because as far as I know he's all wolf (http://www.howlingwoods.org/takoda.html). But anyway, enjoy!


----------



## Lil Red Express (Jan 18, 2009)

Well all I have to say is there are two cuties in that picture . Good for you Jess , I wish there were more people like you . That is just the sweetest picture ever


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

That wolf is gorgeous!!! You look cute beside it, too! Cheers to you!  Good luck to your volunteering, have fun!!! and dont forget to share more pics!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I love wolves...my discover card has a wolf on it and I get comments all the time. I don't like the idea of wolf hybrids but it sounds like this organization is doing a very good thing. I can't wait to hear more about it and see more pictures.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Okay seriously, the expression on Samson's face is priceless. He has that big dopey 'love me!' kind of face that I often attribute to young male Malamutes 

Good for you for volunteering and helping to care for these animals. I love wolves but am of the same "They don't belong in the home" kind of mindset. It's always nice to see people out there trying to educate people on this fact as well as make life better for the ones that do exist. 

I've no doubt you'll be having quite the experience working with these guys 
Oh, and more picture are a must!


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

hi jess 
wow what a great pic thanks for sharing 
jamie


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Jess, I was wondering how that volunteer work was going!! I am SO excited for you. That pic is priceless - that fellow looks exactly like a black version of Yuki.  

I'd love to see more pics if you have any!


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

How handsome is he?!!!
Nessa


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

I can't tell who was having a better time, you or Samson, since both of you have smiles from ear to ear!  

I can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

What a great picture. As Reno said, you both look so happy!

More pics, please!!


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

Lil Red Express said:


> Well all I have to say is there are two cuties in that picture . Good for you Jess , I wish there were more people like you . That is just the sweetest picture ever


Why thank you! That's quite a compliment. 



Mudra said:


> That wolf is gorgeous!!! You look cute beside it, too! Cheers to you!  Good luck to your volunteering, have fun!!! and dont forget to share more pics!


Thanks! Samson was such a beauty. I have to get some pictures that show off his little white chest patch. Truly adorable.


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

Dakota Spirit said:


> Okay seriously, the expression on Samson's face is priceless. He has that big dopey 'love me!' kind of face that I often attribute to young male Malamutes
> 
> Good for you for volunteering and helping to care for these animals. I love wolves but am of the same "They don't belong in the home" kind of mindset. It's always nice to see people out there trying to educate people on this fact as well as make life better for the ones that do exist.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words! I can't wait to get the rest of the pics, I will definitely be sharing them.



5 s corral said:


> hi jess
> wow what a great pic thanks for sharing
> jamie


You're welcome!



nekomi said:


> Jess, I was wondering how that volunteer work was going!! I am SO excited for you. That pic is priceless - that fellow looks exactly like a black version of Yuki.
> 
> I'd love to see more pics if you have any!


Thanks! I admit, I was nervous before going. All the other volunteers were a bit older than me, and they all had known each other for years. I was the total newbie, but they were all great people.

Today was the last day of the Pet Expo, so I should be getting some photos back soon.



chul3l3ies1126 said:


> How handsome is he?!!!
> Nessa


Seriously... if this guy wasn't so big, I would've stuck him in my purse and brought him home.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow, you are so lucky! I am full of envy right now - and also wondering if that Samson isn't part _grizzly_ bear... what a big boy! You both look really happy 

keep the pictures coming, please


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

Renoman said:


> I can't tell who was having a better time, you or Samson, since both of you have smiles from ear to ear!
> 
> I can't wait to see more pictures.


Hehe, so true. I had seen the three wolf/wolfdogs before, but I never had a chance to cuddle with them. It was a dream come true.


----------



## Shipman515 (Feb 9, 2009)

That is an awesome picture. I'm very jealous. I've always loved wolves and would love an opportunity like this, if only we had something in my area. Definitely post more pictures whenever you get them.


----------



## reinawolf360 (Aug 4, 2008)

woah big boy!!!


----------



## CrazyDog (Oct 16, 2007)

Wow! What a great picture! Samson is HUGE not to mention absolutely stunning! All the wolf dogs look sweet and beautiful! You are soooo lucky. I wish there was a wolf rescue close to where I live. I would volunteer in a heartbeat. I can't wait to see the rest of the pics. 
.
.
.
.
*waits impatiently*


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

Couple more pictures! 

Here I am with Sierra:









He's much bigger than me, lol:

















Love that face!









-more-


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

I realize I didn't have much variety, so here are some pictures of the wolfdogs/wolves that they have rescued:

Takoda:

















Pretty Sierra:










Love this picture of Sierra, "tasting" a little boy.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

JessRU09 said:


> Thanks! I admit, I was nervous before going. All the other volunteers were a bit older than me, and they all had known each other for years. I was the total newbie, but they were all great people.


Lol, that's how I felt when I first started volunteering with the Humane Society. There were all these older women that had known each other for years and were heavily into rescue - and there I was, all shy and barely 16. I was pretty intimidated  Like with your guys though, they all turned out to be nice, welcoming people. It definitely made getting into the swing of things easier.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Awesome...they are beautiful animals!


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

They are SO beautiful Jess.  Samson looks so much like Yuki that it makes my heart freeze up. 

I'm so glad you had the oppurtunity to work with these guys - they are amazing!


----------

